# Had to change an axle.



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Broke an axle on my teryx4 and was dreading getting it changed, but it was really simple and only took about an hour by myself.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea most people think changing an axle is difficult but its way overrated. 

What replacment you used?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pics? Lol


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

The only replacement I know of is factory.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Surely gorilla has or can make a stock length one. I mean they have to a have something for the CAVTOS 6" lift.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe so but I googled aftermarket axle for it and nothing come up I could find. The stock axles are pretty stout.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

They should hold up o yea u drive that thing like a Baja truck lol.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

When are you riding again mike?? Tell jp im selling my terms if he is interested.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> When are you riding again mike?? Tell jp im selling my terms if he is interested.


I will take them and ive just been busy between hunting,work,and family stuff but soon enough.I'm getting a pop-up camper too.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah its the busy time of the year. Ive been out just about every other weekend with some of the guys I work with showing them the holes you been through on stockers. Haha


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes it is that time of year again. I cant get those tires wrong size bud.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats what lloyd said.lol he told me you wouldnt want them cause of the size.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

An hour for one? I can do both rear axles on the 900 in less than an hour on the side of the trail in 100 degree heat. Got quite a bit of practice though. Lol


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I was about to say, for a person thats never changed one, then he made pretty good time. It will get faster with practice. I run stock strength axles on my rzr because id rather an axle be my weak point, rather than beefing the axles up and the new weak point being the differentials. Axles are easier to change and less expensive. JMO


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> I was about to say, for a person thats never changed one, then he made pretty good time. It will get faster with practice. I run stock strength axles on my rzr because id rather an axle be my weak point, rather than beefing the axles up and the new weak point being the differentials. Axles are easier to change and less expensive. JMO


Yes but he don't know shot about working on these things so it was good time lol. Whats up Paul.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

03maxpower said:


> When are you riding again mike?? Tell jp im selling my terms if he is interested.


What size are the terms and how much 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Col_Sanders said:


> An hour for one? I can do both rear axles on the 900 in less than an hour on the side of the trail in 100 degree heat. Got quite a bit of practice though. Lol


Yeah that was my first one I had to change.lol

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------

29.5x10x12 if I cant get $500 for them ill just keep them. They arent in bad shape and one was brand new when I put them on the rex. You can stop by and check them out if you want jp. They arent the ones mike sold me.

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------



Bruiser said:


> I was about to say, for a person thats never changed one, then he made pretty good time. It will get faster with practice. I run stock strength axles on my rzr because id rather an axle be my weak point, rather than beefing the axles up and the new weak point being the differentials. Axles are easier to change and less expensive. JMO


I dont want to get faster. Lol hopefully thats the last one I change.

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------



brutemike said:


> Yes but he don't know shot about working on these things so it was good time lol. Whats up Paul.


I know how I just dont like to work on it. Id rather just be riding:bigok:


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ok well maybe some time next week or week after ill check them out def interested 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------

